# I have 228 gallons of tankage now.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I know lots of y'all can out do me on this number. But I just added all my tanks up, to figure out my total amount of tankage, and was surprised that the total was so large. My largest tank is a 50g, and I have a 40, a bunch of 29s and 20s, and a few 10s. I put them all in a spreadsheet. So I can record when I changed the water on which tank, and so on. Maybe I'll make a database to help me track the water changes.

I guess if I go buy myself a 120 gallon I could start playing with the big boys (and girls). Who needs to pay the bills, anyways? 

W


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats pretty good, 
I just got back into the hobby a feww weeks ago and I'm at 140g
1 90g, 1 30g and 1 20g.
nothing in the 30g yet, its a quarantine tank.

Bills?? bills Suc!!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

you can have big tanks and pay the bills at the same time. i just set up my 135 gal for under $200
tank $120 total steal from kijiji
stand $40 made from 2x4's and a bed sheet
light shop light free found on side of road
500 watts of heat $15 also kiji
filters $30 dyi sponge filters and large air pump (also kijij)
but then again i am the thrift master 
oooo $205 ish sorry... congrats on the tanks. im running at 265 gallons currently YAY


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I got the 50g and its DIY-stand from a guy here on the GTA Aquaria forums.
It's made of 2x4s and plywood. Very sturdy though. That saved me a fair chunk of coin, going that route.

I keep my eyes out for 90+G deals on Kijiji, Craigslist, and PriceNetwork. That's how you can tell I'm a true addict. 

W


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 38 active gallons and a vase. I want a bigger one... like 125gallon...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lets see...about 200G active and about 85 not active


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome. yes kijiji is awesome. i definately could not afford the crazy prices on brand new tanks.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow and I only weight in at a measley 79gal.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A mere 136 gallons for me.

Then again, 20 of it is a Reef tank and a zebra tank...


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, if we're going to play this game then....I have a VERY large 18' x 32' (that's feet) kidney shaped 'tank' in my back yard. This year there was even a fish in it, a dead rock bass albeit. Some smart ass must have chucked it over the fence.

Do I win?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay it has to be said, It doesn't matter about the size of your tank but what you do with it. I have 190 gallons and at my age I am damn proud of it.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Chuck a LIVE fish in, and put a tarp over top at least part of it, and you win.

I mean we gotta have SOME standards. Must contain H20. Must contain living organism more complex than Algae.



W


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Dilettante said:


> Bills?? bills Suc!!


hear hear! i'm a patriots fan, myself


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I am crazy so I will play. 380 gallons over a space of roughly 1100 square feet. 

A lot of it is vertically distributed as those of you who have seen my fish room pictures will know, but it is still pretty aquatic in here.


----------



## aquarius (Aug 5, 2008)

I am up to to 86 gallons - but i am feeling inadequate here...does size really matter? Do I need counselling?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it's about quality...not quantity...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Ah yes, but Quantity has a Quality All Its Own, as they say.

Over 380 gallons and Having Ones Own Fishroom. Sigh. When I move to a house, I think I'll require a substantial chunk of the basement for Fishy purposes. 

W


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Ah yes, but Quantity has a Quality All Its Own, as they say.
> 
> Over 380 gallons and Having Ones Own Fishroom. Sigh. When I move to a house, I think I'll require a substantial chunk of the basement for Fishy purposes.
> 
> W


Vertical quantity is highly sought after but seldom fully utilized. 

In all seriousness, I have 160 gallons in maybe a 7 by 3 foot area, just built right up to the ceiling. Used to have more but I turned a few tanks into empty storage.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

<grumble, grumble, grumble>

Well, in the spring when I open it up there are water striders and mosquito larvae, etc. in the water. Does that count? (I'm really grasping at straws here).

Seriously though, hats off to all you serious players.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd trade you all my tanks for your yard. I live in an apartment. I have zero green space. :-(

W


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL! Ya, I bet you would, until it comes time to open it in the Spring, keep it clean and running through the Summer then close it up again in the Fall. I don't think any of my kids were in more than once and my wife maybe twice. I seem to be the only one who uses it on a 'regular' basis, at least when I can get help to remove the solar blanket.

It seemed like a good idea 20 years ago....


----------

